# Political corruption involving virtue in JRRT's lore?



## Hisoka Morrow (Jun 29, 2021)

I find out JRRT seldom emphasize a character's evil through his deeds in judicial system or anti-corruption. For instance, we never or seldom see any Numenorean judicial personnel like king Tar-Palantir getting the traits like Bao-Zheng, such as confiscating Dark Numenorean privileged classes's illegal wealth deprived from ME natives and giving them back to their original owners. We also seldom see characters emphasized about his justice by executing corrupted officials harshly in JRRT's lore, such as the Numenorean Faithful executing corrupted Dark Numenorean officials oppressing ME natives.
Here're the few cases I got, about JRRT using to describe a character's alignment.
1.Lake-Town master's corruption was without doubt, such as absconding with money?Anyway, his typical example as corrupted official was without doubt.
2.Bard, the typical comparison against the previous case, forming his good impression as a nemesis of corruption, like Robin-hood and the All-Men-Are-Brothers's leading characters.
3. Gríma
4. Saruman's government over Shire.
5. Sam as shire's governor?
Cases of like Valar such as Mandos could be controversial, for it's questionable that their judicial traits could be considered as anti-corruption or not. 

So...are there any other sources from JRRT or his authorized sources, whether they're direct or implied?


----------

